
Autism epidemic? - shawndumas
http://arstechnica.com/science/news/2011/05/autism-epidemic-more-likely-were-just-better-at-diagnosis.ars
======
HedgeMage
Hint: the definition of "autism" has broadened considerably (especially if you
take into account the legal definition in the US, which is even broader than
the medical one), and there is a great deal of financial incentive to diagnose
a child -- any child -- with autism.

<http://politicalilliteracy.us/node/51>

------
billswift
The best take on it I have seen so far,
[http://pipeline.corante.com/archives/2011/05/04/what_autism_...](http://pipeline.corante.com/archives/2011/05/04/what_autism_epidemic.php)

